# Señal de reloj



## f.j.montano (Mar 12, 2008)

Que tal soy nuevo y ademas empiezo lo carrera de electronica tengo que diseñar un circuito para una señal de reloj que temga ciclos de 1 seg, para un reloj digital he tratdo con el 555 y cristales pero no me sale lo estoy intentando en circuit maker si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 12, 2008)

yo tengo el CM postea el archivo para ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## f.j.montano (Mar 12, 2008)

mira este es el circuito solo tengo los segundos me falta los minutos y las horas pero eso ya lo tengo resuelto lo que falta es la señal de reloj a unsengundo X ciclo revisalo y espero


----------



## mabauti (Mar 13, 2008)

Puedes utilizar el generador de pulsos que viene incluido :



o si lo quieres utiliza el 555 como astable, los calculos:
f = 1/(0.693 x C1 x (R1 + 2 x R2))

la información completa: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## teogomez (Jun 7, 2008)

Que tal, necesito ayuda.

Hice un contador en la escuela, es de 4 bits, y esta montado en una GAL16V8, en la escuela utilizamos un generador de señales para hacerlo funcionar, pero yo en casa quería hacer un generador de pulsos para ver como funcionaba. Hice uno con un NE555, que al conectarlo con un solo led si me da el pulso, pero necesito conectarlo a mi GAL16V8 que ya esta programada y además probada en la escuela.

Quiero ver si alguien me puede ayudar, para saber como debo conectar la Salida ( se supone que es la pata 3 del NE555) a mi entrada (1) de la GAL16V8, para que comience a trabajar mi contador.

Gracias!


----------



## pepechip (Jun 7, 2008)

Con un 555 poca precisicion podras alcanzar.
Puedes utilizar un reloj con un cristal de cuarzo mediante una puerta logica:
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Oscilador-cristal-cuarzo.html

Tambien puedes obtener un buen patron obteniendo la señal de la red electrica 50 o 60 Hz segun el pais. http://todoelectronica.com/base-tiempos-universal-p-577.html






imagen obtenida de


----------

